# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  20-Jährige gewinnt Transsexuellen-Wettbewerb in Thailand

## schiene

Pattaya (AFP) — Zu Tränen gerührt hat sich die 20-jährige Thailänderin Sorrawee Nattee zur schönsten Transsexuellen im Land küren lassen. "Ich bin sehr aufgeregt", sagte die als Mann geborene zierliche Frau, als sie im Badeort Pattaya ungläubig und mit zitternden Händen die silberne Krone auf ihrem Kopf berührte. "Sie gab kluge Antworten und sieht wunderschön aus", sagte Marut Sarowat als einer der Juroren zur Begründung für die Wahl.


Einen kleinen Honda und umgerechnet 2860 Euro in bar darf die Siegerin mit nach Hause nehmen - zusätzlich zu der Ehre, vor 15 Millionen Fernsehzuschauern in einem der umkämpftesten Schönheitswettbewerbe des Landes gewonnen zu haben. Horden von Fotografen, Kamerateams und Gratulanten umscharten Sorrawee nach ihrem Erfolg. Die Begeisterung in den Zuschauerreihen im Transsexuellen-Kabarett "Tiffany's Show" von Pattaya fand kein Halten mehr, als die Gewinnerin auf die Frage nach den Helden in ihrem Leben ihre Mutter und ihren Vater nannte. Und nicht einmal die Konkurrentinnen verspürten offenbar Neid: Die drittplatzierte Napatsawan Cholakorn sagte, sie sei nicht enttäuscht über ihr Abschneiden, schließlich seien die Transsexuellen in Thailand die "besten der Welt", da gebe es nun einmal große Konkurrenz.

Quelle:
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp...L51_mg?index=0

----------


## schiene

noch paar Bilder

----------

Schiene,
irgendwann lassen wir beide unsere Mädels mal zu Hause und gönnen uns sowas.
 ::

----------


## schiene

ich weiss nicht????aber warum nicht,man soll ja alles mal probiert haben um mitreden zu können  ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Hier gibt es (extra für Stefan) noch mal alle Teilnehmer(innen)...

http://www.misstiffanyuniverse.com/contestants.php






 ::  da könnte man schon schwacher werden, was Stefan?   ::

----------

> da könnte man schon schwacher werden, was Stefan?


Frag doch direkt, ob du dich uns anschließen darfst.   ::  

Denke, Schiene hat auch nix dagegen.

----------

Ist "schwacher" die Steigerung von schwächer?   :cool:

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ach Monta schau dir nur mal die Nr. 8, Nr. 11 oder Nr. 20 an...
... vielleicht verstehst du jetzt meine Rechtschreibschwache.  ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Zitat von Daniel Sun
> 
> da könnte man schon schwacher werden, was Stefan?
> 
> 
> Frag doch direkt, ob du dich uns anschließen darfst.   
> 
> Denke, Schiene hat auch nix dagegen.


  ::

----------


## schiene

> Hier gibt es (extra für Stefan) noch mal alle Teilnehmer(innen)...
> 
> http://www.misstiffanyuniverse.com/contestants.php
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  da könnte man schon schwacher werden, was Stefan?


mein(e)Favorit/in ist ganz klar Nr.18  ::

----------


## konradadenauer

Nr. 19!

----------

Okay...ich nehme den Rest.   ::

----------


## Robert

Nix  nach meinem Geschmack dabei...

----------


## Enrico

> Nix  nach meinem Geschmack dabei...


Naja, vielleicht nächstes Jahr dann  ::   ::

----------


## Met Prik

> Nix  nach meinem Geschmack dabei...


Das war ja klar   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Nix  nach meinem Geschmack dabei...


Gut das wir drüber gesprochen haben!  ::

----------


## Erich

> Nix  nach meinem Geschmack dabei...


 Das nach Deinem Geschmack?



 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## schiene

hier noch ein Filmchen von RTL zum Thema:
http://www.rtl.de/videohome.php?id=9199&cat=121&

----------

